# PC Beach



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Went to Panama City Beach in our RV for a week of fishin and eatin. There were six RVs in our group of family. Had us a good time. Here are a few pics.

LCB on day two.









Some fishin from the Sandy Point at St Andrews SP
















Sis in law out fished us all








My cart at sunrise








Fried up our catch of Spanish Mackerel
















me goofin off


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

What did you roll those fillets in before frying? We killed some white bass and crappie yesterday in the Haw River. Going to fry them Friday night while we cook BBQ. I generally just use cornmeal, flour, pepper and garlic salt. I may or may not add cajun seasoning. Just depend on who is eating.

Fine looking meal Pay.

Thanks!

Darin


----------



## Leadsinker (Jun 24, 2013)

Looks yummy!


----------



## Bocefus (Apr 19, 2010)

Wow, food looks great and I'm sure it was good.


----------



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

Your family trips are amazing. Very blessed


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks Y'all!
I believe my brother used Zatarain's Fish Fri .


----------

